# Higher intake of branched-chain amino acids associated with lower prevalence of being



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Higher intake of branched-chain amino acids associated with lower prevalence of being overweight? by Jarret Morrow, M.D. With the recent buzz surrounding the obesity epidemic, particularly in developed nations with the Americans leading the way, people are starting to look closer at dietary factors that affect their weight. Branched-chain amino acids, of which there are [...]

*Read More...*


----------

